# Sigma Objektiv kaputt?



## marcola (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein einfaches Sigma Zoom-Objektiv gekauft, habe aber ansonsten bisher kaum Erfahrung. Nun meine Frage: Das Objektiv hat keinen Innenfokus, oder wie man das nennt, sondern der Autofokus fährt vorne beim Scharfstellen weit raus. Will ich das Objektiv in die Tasche packen, so drehe ich den Zoom zurück und dann steht aber noch der Autofokus vorne raus. Erst wenn ich auf manuellen Fokus stelle, kann ich den auch zurückdrehen. Es fährt also nicht von alleine zurück. Ist das normal? Ich weiss, das ist ne bescheuerte Frage, aber wenn mann keine Ahnung hat, dann ergeben sich solche Probleme. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie ichs anders beschreiben soll. Ansonsten funktioniert das Ding gut, auch der Autofokus.

Gruss Marco


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (14. Juli 2004)

jap, is vollkommen normal. da ist nichts kaputt  das ist nur bei kompaktkameras so.


----------

